# La fuente conmutada AC-DC más básica posible



## Pepete (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola a todos,

Por casualidad he encontrado este foro y me ha parecido muy interesante. Os planteo un problema; quiero hacer la fuente conmutada más simple posible. Tengo bastante experiencia en diseño de fuentes DC-DC y programación de microcontroladores. Lo que quiero ahora es hacer una fuente conmutada AC-DC básica. En esto soy novato, será mi primera fuente, así que acepto encantado todos los consejos que me podáis dar.

Creo que funcionaría con las siguientes etapas/componentes:

1: Entrada:   Fusible (2A), condensador (450V) y puente rectificador.

2: PWM: Con un micro quiero programar mi propio PWM con una rampa de encendido controlada para asegurar el voltaje en la salida. Mido el voltaje en la salida con una línea optoacoplada. Además esto me permitiría ajustar el valor de la tensión de salida por I2C o puerto serie (o incluso encender y apagar con un mando a distancia), o si amplío esta fuente a salidas múltiples puedo encenderlas y apagarlas por separado, añadiendo algunos switches. Esto también permite que la salida sea constante para cualquier voltaje de entrada, siempre que sea superior a la salida (por ejemplo, si quiero 6V podría enchufar mi fuente tanto a 8V como a 300).

3: Transformador: Esta es la parte que llevo peor. Quiero usar el transformador solo como aislamiento, para que la fuente sea segura. ¿Puede evitarse o hacer el aislamiento de otra forma? ¿Debo ponerlo al principio de todo antes de rectificar? ¿Los transformadores de aislamiento son tan grandes como uno normal?

4: Salida. Condensador y bobina haciendo un filtro para estabilizar la tensión de salida.

¿Como lo veis? Agradezco cualquier ayuda, sobretodo en el tema del transformador que es lo que peor llevo. ¿Como veis esta arquitectura en cuanto a eficiencia?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## hellfull (Ago 26, 2009)

Se ve bien,tienes el concepto cojido,pero mira,el transformador es obligatorio,porque ese transformador es como actua como si fuese un transformador de 220 voltios,pero es mas pequeño porque trabaja a mas frecuencia.

No hay manera de quitarlo ni cambiarlo de sitio.Ademas tienes que agregar unos mosfets a la entrada.Y por lo demas,ya se ve que has mirado algun esquema o algo parecido (sino te recomiendo que lo mires,porque es mas sencillo que diseñar una)


Creo que con un TL494 puedes hacerla.Pero como ya te he dicho,busca esquemas,porque asi solo tienes que  ajustar la entrada para un voltaje o otro.
y la salida ya es a tu eleccion,y asi ya tienes los datos para el transformadorr y las vueltas.


De todas formas,ami no me hagas mucho caso que yo de fuentes conmutadas entiendo lo basico.

Saludos.


----------



## rednaxela (Ago 26, 2009)

Aquí hay una [post=63573]propuesta[/post], es topología flyback de las mas sencillas para empezar.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2009)

Pepete dijo:


> 3: Transformador: Esta es la parte que llevo peor. Quiero usar el transformador solo como aislamiento, para que la fuente sea segura. ¿Puede evitarse o hacer el aislamiento de otra forma? ¿Debo ponerlo al principio de todo antes de rectificar? ¿Los transformadores de aislamiento son tan grandes como uno normal?



Si vas ya a usar un transformador de aislamiento, directamente usá uno para llevar el voltaje de alterna de alimentación al deseado y simplemente desarrollá un control de encendido por PC (con un transistor y un relé ya casi lo tenés) y un regulador. Es algo mucho más simple.

Tené en cuenta que un transformador *sólo* funciona con alterna, así que irá a la entrada y tendrá que ser capaz de entregar la potencia que entregue la fuente conmutada más lo que ésta pierda. No es negocio. Andá por la primera opción que te planteé (Ockham tiene razón...)


Saludos


----------



## Pepete (Ago 27, 2009)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. Os cuento:

Cacho: Si no te entendí mal lo que tú me propones es hacer una fuente lineal. Entonces pierdo lo que me interesa, que es la eficiencia de una fuente conmutada y flexibilidad en el voltaje de salida (quiero poder decirle al microcontrolador que voltaje tiene que sacar y que este ajuste el PWM en función de lo que yo le pida que saque y lo que él mida). 

Rednaxela: Gracias por el link.

Sobre el transformador tengo algunas dudas, sé que solo funcionan con corriente alterna pero en las fuentes conmutadas (como en el link de Rednaxela) lo primero que se hace es rectificar la tensión alterna. Esto hace que lo primero que tengas sean ~300V de "continua" con mucho rizado. ¿Porqué está el transformador después?

Con mi diseño me daría igual que el transformador fuese 1:1 o 220:12, ya que el microcontrador se estaría encargando de medir la salida y ajustarla en todo momento para que se correspondiese con el voltaje que yo le pido. Por eso digo que solo lo quiero como aislamiento, me da igual el valor que tenga. También podría hacerla sin transformador, pero esto es peligroso. ¿Donde debo ponerlo, justo en la entrada como en las fuentes lineales o después de la rectificación como en las conmutadas?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 27, 2009)

Pepete dijo:


> Sobre el transformador tengo algunas dudas, sé que solo funcionan con corriente alterna pero en las fuentes conmutadas (como en el link de Rednaxela) lo primero que se hace es rectificar la tensión alterna. Esto hace que lo primero que tengas sean ~300V de "continua" con mucho rizado. ¿Porqué está el transformador después?
> 
> Con mi diseño me daría igual que el transformador fuese 1:1 o 220:12, ya que el microcontrador se estaría encargando de medir la salida y ajustarla en todo momento para que se correspondiese con el voltaje que yo le pido. Por eso digo que solo lo quiero como aislamiento, me da igual el valor que tenga. También podría hacerla sin transformador, pero esto es peligroso. ¿Donde debo ponerlo, justo en la entrada como en las fuentes lineales o después de la rectificación como en las conmutadas?



Ahora sí...
Estás mezclando un poco de todo y no íbamos a llegar a nada: El transformador del que hablás no es uno de aislación, sino el de la fuente propiamente dicha. Sin el transformador no anda, es de ferrita y es importante la relación que tenga entre los bobinados. 

Las SMPS rectifican y después controlan los pulsos que mandan a los gates de los MOSFETs que meten pulsos y "alternan" la corriente sobre el primario a frecuencias altas (desde unos 20kHz hasta algo de 100kHz) y con eso logran que en el secundario aparezcan pulsos de determinado voltaje. No hay una manera simple y sin complicaciones de que estas fuentes anden y menos si buscás una gran eficiencia.

Puede ayudarte un post de DosMetros sobre cómo modificar una fuente de PC. Ahí te muestra cómo hacer algunos cambios para lograr voltajes distintos, y leé bastante sobre fuentes conmutadas.

Saludos


----------



## Pepete (Ago 27, 2009)

Si, ya te digo que me dedico profesionalmente a la electrónica y hice muchas fuentes DC-DC con PWM y microcontroladores con eficiencias superiores al 85%. Conozco muy bien como funcionan, por eso creo que ahora puedo atreverme con una AC-DC (la primera).

Después de rectificar la señal alterna tenemos algo parecido a DC, por lo que ya entramos en mi mundo. La única novedad es el transformador, pero ya os digo que el diseño no es para nada importante. Me sirve cualquier cosa que aguante un mínimo de corriente (por ejemplo 30-50W) para poder medir la eficiencia y que aisle la etapa de salida de la fuente del enchufe, para no morir electrocutado ni echar abajo la instalación eléctrica de mi casa si algo sale mal. Necesito el transformador únicamente como aislamiento.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 30, 2009)

3: Transformador: Esta es la parte que llevo peor. Quiero usar el transformador solo como aislamiento, para que la fuente sea segura. ¿Puede evitarse o hacer el aislamiento de otra forma? ¿Debo ponerlo al principio de todo antes de rectificar? ¿Los transformadores de aislamiento son tan grandes como uno normal?

¿Como lo veis? Agradezco cualquier ayuda, sobretodo en el tema del transformador que es lo que peor llevo. 

Hola
El Transformador de aislamiento debe ir al principio de todo. Para que no te preocupes en los demás pasos del diseño y ensamble de la fuente SMPS utiliza un transformador con relación 1:1 y de una potencia = P+Perdidas (Al rededor del 15%).

Saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Perdón. Sí. Los ransformadores de aislamiento son tan grandes como los normales. el tamaño depende de la Potencia requerida. Digamos: el de 50W de aislamiento es similar al de 50W normal.


----------

